# Scraping in replacement  G0704 table.



## COMachinist (Sep 15, 2013)

Hi
This is only my 2nd post to the forum. I really don't know qnything about scraping other than what it looks like.. I am doing a CNC conversion on my G0704 mill I bought this spring. When I took it apart the table ways where  not finished machined on the ends, so Grizzly sent me a new table. It has the ways well machined but also has a few nicks and dings on them from shipping I think.  It was not well packed or protected and the box was beat up some. I have purchased Rich's DVD and have some of the tools I'l need. I have a 18x24x3 grade B surface plate. I need to get a straitedge, and a scaper.
 No1 Will the Grade B sureface plate be ok? 
No2Where should I look for a straitedge?
Thanks for any help.
CH


----------



## Richard King (Sep 15, 2013)

Come on guys...answer his questions....I will wait a bit and add somethings, but i want the "team" or the family to start teaching. 
Rich


----------



## loply (Sep 16, 2013)

What size is the table?

It's going to be challenging to rescrape the table ways without a surface plate as long as the table.

It's certainly possible mind, just a bit tricky and will go slower.

I know some people have reported good results, measured and verified, by simply lapping the table ways. This isn't ideal but it may offer an easy way to vastly improve the table's fit where it may be difficult to rescrape as you can't make a long enough straight edge.

You could scrape the carriage/saddle but simply lap the long table ways.

Best place to get a straight edge is from an engineering shop somewhere who has one and doesn't need it - Phone around - many seem to have them lying around gathering dust, yet they're never on eBay!


----------

